# â™¥ WHICH CURLING IRON WOULD YOU RECOMMEND â™¥



## Imperfection (Mar 25, 2012)

Hello ladies! [SIZE=10pt]â™¥[/SIZE]
Lately Iâ€™ve been looking for a bigger curling iron. It has to be about 1 inch or sliiightly bigger. I find it really hard to choose between the many irons I find, since I have no clue how the result will be with each one of themâ€¦

Sooo, I was hoping you guys could help me. I want big soft curls, which lasts for more than just a few hours.
â€¢ Which curling iron would you recommend?  
â€¢ Please add a picture of your curls, if you feel like it. It would help a lot.


----------



## Love2dance83 (Mar 26, 2012)

Fahrenheit or Cortex 4 in 1 Clipless Curling Iron!! There BEST out there!! I have wavy/curly hair and before I found these my non straight hair could hold a curl until I found these!! Last for hours and you get 4 different size barrels and beautiful curls!! You will not be disappointed I promise!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## LiquidRainbows (Mar 28, 2012)

Of course! I've been using this curling iron for quite a while now, it's never failed me.

It leaves natural and bouncy curls. It's Philips "Simply Salon Curl HP8600" You need to real use a little it of hairspray but other than that it's great! It's one with a clip on the barrel. I hope this helps!


----------



## mtaylor007 (Mar 28, 2012)

I would recommend the Karmin Salon Pro Clipless. I own one to help me with my natural curls but I've seen it work great on pin straight hair. It has a tourmaline infused barrel, not a coated metal one, and it reaches 410Â°F. The barrel size is 1" so it's pretty versatile, and it's really smooth, making my curls smooth and frizz free. The last for ages, which is great!


----------



## Imperfection (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank you so much, I'll check them all out right away. Have a great evening ^_  ^


----------

